# Set the VCR's!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's all I can say at this point, but you won't be disappointed! I'll let the cat out of the bag in a couple weeks... Sooner, I hope!

Thanks TIGGER!


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

What's a VCR?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I will be setting my DVR. I am not saying anything else.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Got my Bose on record, guess we all have you covered.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is going to be goooooooood stuff!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not on the same channel here... what am I missing?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

must be a big secret only a selective few know about im lost too


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep, no clue on my end either. I guess we are left out of the insider info....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

vc1111 said:


> This is going to be goooooooood stuff!


Yes it is. Don't worry guys Big Daddy will fill every one in soon enough.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Tigger+BigDaddy+tacklemaking forum+vcr=comon wake up


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Probably on a channel I don't get.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks BigDaddy!!!!!!! I had alot of fun! I can't wait! Welcome to my madness!  
John


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

He's going to announce he's finish dancing for the season...!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

If you have a computer, you'll get it...  That's if you live outside of a particular TV market...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> If you have a computer, you'll get it... That's if you live outside of a particular TV market...


*vc does his Snoopy dance


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

OK guys, here's what you've been asking for.... you all wanted to see vc do his snoopy dance.... they did a home video of it and they're posting it on the web site.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> That's all I can say at this point, but you won't be disappointed! I'll let the cat out of the bag in a couple weeks... Sooner, I hope!
> 
> Thanks TIGGER!


your buying us all new boats! too kind too kind!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> OK guys, here's what you've been asking for.... you all wanted to see vc do his snoopy dance.... they did a home video of it and they're posting it on the web site.


Heck, spring is here, the water is getting soft, the birds are returning from their migrations, its shed-hunting season, turkey-chasing is right around the corner, I can shoot my compound in the backyard again, and the snow and ice and nasty winds will soon be a fuzzy memory.

We should all be doing our Snoopy dances!:F :F :F :F :F :F , but you asked for it, and here it is~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

LOL. I still think you're holding back.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL!!! I will have to remember those moves for when I get that first BIG Musky in the boat.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

So has this happened?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Not yet, they are still trying to locate a vcr.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> Not yet, they are still trying to locate a vcr.


 I have 2 or 3....


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

C'mon let us in on it


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Bumped three days too late...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Well it been a few weeks?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess it was a non-event?

I wanted to know where to view the video online?


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

The original post is from 2007.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

We can only hope it's a reality tv series about walleye fishing in Lake Erie. I can just see John and Frank busting ice off the bow with a spud bar when the boards go under. Man that would be a great show!


----------

